# X5 35d -- first tank, really bad mpg?



## tgb1974 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am about 1/2 through my first tank on a new 2012 X5d and, after about 90% true city driving (Chicago), the trip computer is showing about 15.7 mpg. I am not hitting it hard or anything, just a ton of stop-and-go traffic (and yes, I reset the trip computer before I left the dealership). Is this normal or does it get better over time? I am most interested to hear from X5d owners who do mostly city driving. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

I am new to the BMW diesel thing -- with a 335d. I am amazed by the highway mileage but the mileage in town is not that great.


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

My GF has an 01 X5 3.0 and in the summertime her mpg's were routinely in the 13's. Your X5d will get better than what you are showing right now. Give it time. Winter time will be your lowest(cold weather/winterized fuel) and summertime will be much better. My 335d has seen a low of 22 and a high of 36+. Just remember the X5 is much heavier and has more drag than a 335d. I did talk to an X5d driver one time and he said he was averaging 19 mpg.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

If you just got the X5, it has to get used to your driving habits. It learns. What the person was saying about winter effects is true too. Comparing the 335D to the X5D mileage is more different than just weight although that is a dominant factor. The gear ratio of a SUV is always set to pull more of a load and thus runs a higher RPM for a given vehicle speed. The all wheel drive aspect also kills mileage but I'm sure you love having that in chicago for winters.

My 335D is only running at 21.5 mpg running around my locale. I normally only drive surface streets with max speeds of 45 mph and lots of traffic lights. When out on the road and using cruise, i can acheive 39 to 40 mpg if AC is not being used. It is very speed sensitive though. If i go 70, it is okay. From 75 and higher, mileage starts to drop into the mid 34-35 range. Another factor i have found is use of electrical systems causes a loss in mileage at least ones that use significant amperage. Electric butt warmers, rear window defogger, windshield wipers fall into this territory. I drove a stretch of highway on the way to New Orleans in strong rain showers and got around 32 mpg. Drove the same stretch 2 days later and got 39 mpg in clear weather at same speeds if not faster.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tgb1974 said:


> I am about 1/2 through my first tank on a new 2012 X5d and, after about 90% true city driving (Chicago), the trip computer is showing about 15.7 mpg. I am not hitting it hard or anything, just a ton of stop-and-go traffic (and yes, I reset the trip computer before I left the dealership). Is this normal or does it get better over time? I am most interested to hear from X5d owners who do mostly city driving. Thanks in advance!


Check out Fuelly.com and see what real folks are getting in regards to MPG with their X5ds.

City driving is a definite drag on the MPG. The Diesel engine is best suited for the long haul highway driving.

And 1/2 way through your first tank means you have maybe 200 miles so far. You have a ways to go to get it broken in. I suggest topping it off at the station you most likely expect to use most often, reset your OBC, and start anew. Also, confirm your tire pressure is where you want it. I keep mine on the upper range, i.e. 40/42 psi with super sport non-rft tires.

Enjoy the ride and the torque. The MPG will get there.


----------

